# Mustang Nose Art at Airshows



## Rocketeer (Jan 31, 2009)

A few nose art shots!


----------



## Amsel (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2009)

Way cool Rocketeer and Amsel.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice Guys!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2009)

8) Very cool


----------



## Geedee (Feb 2, 2009)

More !!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like you were at the Gathering of Mustang and Legends Wonder if we passed each other by when we were taking pictures? I tried to take at least one picture of every Mustang there, not sure if I succeeded.


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 2, 2009)

mine were a mix of Oshkosh, Reno 2006 and Kermits place...we were at the Gathering....will sort some pix from there!


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 2, 2009)

Hope you are ready for this.....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2009)

Excellent stuff!!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one !

Well....thats me out of a job !.

Love the watercooled gunsight on 'Ole Yeller' !


----------



## C0WB0Y (Feb 3, 2009)

*Me Little Horse*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2009)

Beyond words. Thanks for sharing Rocketeer.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 5, 2009)

Heres a few more...

I reckon we should be able to get Nose Art shots of every 'Stang out there in warbird land, if we all chip in to this thread. Could end up being quite a 'database' for future model build projects ?.


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 5, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Heres a few more...
> 
> I reckon we should be able to get Nose Art shots of every 'Stang out there in warbird land, if we all chip in to this thread. Could end up being quite a 'database' for future model build projects ?.



very nice old chap....would be good to continue popping as many up as we can!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 5, 2009)

and another


----------

